# Upgrade hardware

## richard77

Sto per cambiare pc, passando a un athlon xp a un conroe 6600.

Ovviamente cambio anche la scheda madre, ma non l'hard disk (per ora).

Pensavo (per evitare di dover fare una reinstallazione da zero) di:

Sul pc vecchio:

cambiare i CFLAG da march=athlon-xp a generic x86

aggiornare il kernel al 2.6.20 (dal .17), e installarlo con il supporto sia per la scheda madre nuova che vecchia

ricompilare system (emerge -e system)

Dopo di ché trasferire l'hd sul pc nuovo (bestemmiare un po' con grub) far partire il nuovo sistema, mettere le cflags per il conroe, ricompilare kernel, system e world.

Voi che ne pensate?

----------

## djinnZ

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Voi che ne pensate?

 

che sei masochista.   :Twisted Evil: 

Se devi dare un emerge -e world tanto vale che reistalli ex novo e ti eviti rogne.

Non ho troppa esperienza intel/amd in quanto boicotto intel per ragioni ideologiche ed economiche ma non c'è tutta questa differenza.

Al massimo copia con un rsync dal pc vecchio al nuovo tutto e lancia un emerge -e system (puoi anche dare direttamente un world se non credi che ti si blocchi il processo a metà) tanto per guadagnare prestazioni.

----------

## lavish

da prendere con le pinze:

Penso che anche senza ricompilare a i686 il sistema sulla vecchia macchina, ti troverai un sistema funzionante compilata con -march=athlon-xp sul nuovo sistema. A quel punto potrei riemergere tutto cambiando cflags  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

My 2 cents: forse l'unico componente che vale la pena di ricompilare senza indugio è il kernel (almeno è ottimizzato per il nuovo processore, che non fa mai male).

Verificato che il sistema si avvia senza errori sul nuovo HW, darei una bella ricompilata di system con le nuove CFLAGS apposta per il nuovo processore, e basta. Se dovessi riscontrare errori di esecuzione di determinati programmi ricompila solamente il pacchetto (o i pacchetti) interessato(i).

----------

## richard77

@Scen:

Volevo evitare di trovarmi sul sistema nuovo con la toolchain non funzionante, per questo ricompilavo system sul vecchio con le cflag i686.

----------

## ^Stefano^

la variabile CHOST rimane uguale?

----------

## richard77

Grazie a tutti per i consigli. Sono rimasto silente a causa di mancato collegamento internet (grazie a Telecom 1 mese per riallacciare una linea e ancora niente...)

Comunque alla fine ho provato a ricompilare solo il kernel sul vecchio sistema, spostato l'hd sul nuovo e ricompilato system dopo aver cambiato le CFLAGS.

Tutto ok (per ora).

@^Stefano^

Si CHOST è rimasto uguale.

@djinnZ

L'hard disk è rimasto la stesso.

Siccome non ho molto tempo in questo periodo, preferivo non reinstallare tutto, anche perché non avendo internet sarebbe un po' difficile.

Riguardo al boicottare intel, io l'ho scelto anche perché potevo avere la scheda grafica integrata con i driver open...

----------

